# 16:9 Navigation Display



## McMannusBMW (May 29, 2004)

If I buy a 16:9 navigation display, will it fit into my 1998 528i without making any modifications to the dash? Also, are all bmws pre-wired for a DVD navigation system? 

Thanks in advance 

McMannusBMW


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Do you currently have NAV?

If so, then the wide screen is a direct swap though you will need a trim piece. I know the wires are all the same for the MKII and MKIII as the newer MKIV DVD based system.

I upgraded my E38 4X3 screen to the 16:9 and my MKII to an MKIV. The parts are the same for the E39, except the black plastic trim piece around the screen unit. I needed nothing other than the E38 trim piece and a NavTech DVD.

My E38, before and after:


















If you do not have NAV, a virgin retrofit is possible, but rather costly as I don't BMWs were pre-wired. It should also fit in the dash.

JCarey's E38, during and after (he had no NAV to start):


----------



## thirdeyepro (Aug 23, 2004)

*Mel*

I just brought a 2003 530i and wanted to know if a NAV unit can be retrofitted in this car and how much would it cost to do.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

It's alot of work to do a virgin navigation retrofit. Here is some information from BMWNav.com, where I bought some of my equipment to upgrade my navigation. (I did not do a virgin install.)
BMWNav.com

The wide screen display and MKIV are availalbe from BMWNav.com but the wiring harness is not easy to find. People try to get them at wrecking yards and dismantlers, but usually your only choice is to go to the dealer.

You can find 4X3 screens and MKII or MKIII computers on e-bay. You would still need more parts, however. If you are going to do a retrofit, I would not skimp on a 4X3 or an MKII. Go widescreen and MKIII at least, if not the MKIV. But that's just me... 

From that site above is a link to this list of parts for a 2000 E39.
(FYI, the newer DVD based MKIV computer is available for about $800 now.)

2000 E-39 540i PARTS LIST for "Virgin" Install
(no previous NAV components)- up to current build date
Note: Components Listed are for H/K HI-FI w/DSP
-------------------------------------------------------

Widescreen Display 65 52 6 913 385 $1,495
Chassis 65 52 8 385 454 $ 480
Dash Frame 51 45 7 044 007 $ 125
Display Trim 65 52 8 385 451 $ 40

Wiring Harness 61 12 6 904 789 $ 450

MKIII Computer 65 90 6 915 036 $ 650
Computer Bracket 65 90 8 361 459 $ 25

GPS Antenna 65 90 8 375 944 $ 130
GPS Antenna Mount 65 90 8 360 725 $ 8
GPS Cable 61 12 8 377 434 $ 40

Radio (trunk) 65 12 6 902 719 $ 650
Radio Bracket 65 50 8 361 458 $ 40

CD Player Frame 65 12 8 360 752 $ n/a
65 12 8 361 456 $ n/a

Trunk Panel Cover 51 47 8 190 763 $ 175

Four 2.6M 10mm screws to attach the display to the chassis.
Four 2.6M 12mm screw and washers to attach the chassis to the dash frame.

(Not sure how recent these prices and part numbers are, but it gives you an idea.)


----------

